# Where was everybody?



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi all,
We've just returned from 3 weeks in France plus 1 week to get the internet connection back. a few anecdotes from the trip will follow but I have to ask " where were the brits" we only saw a handfull (only 4 outside the Pas de Calais area) on our trip from Dunkerque to Biscarosse and back via the Lot and the lake near St. Dizier.
It turned out to be an interesting trip and I discovered the second use for a bike rack
Be back soon with more details after I get the customers off my back
Tim & Linda


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I discovered the second use for a bike rack


hmmm interesting, answers on a postcard


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Has it anything to do with Fiat aftersales? If not I have another use.


----------

